# Vanilla Flavour



## Matt (3/6/14)

Im trying to find more vanilla flavours to try.
Ordered the aztec but want to try different juices. Waiting on nicoticket frenilla to come back in stock any experience with this one? Been reading allot of good review about it.
Wich vanilla flavour would you guys recommend to try?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (3/6/14)

Frenilla is good but I prefer custards last stand, preferably as fresh from the bottle as you get it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (3/6/14)

Frenilla seems to be the best, if you are looking for a very rich, creamy dessert type vanilla. It is not a light taste, but it is really good. I think @Matthee would agree with me on that.

I have tried various other Vanillas. No longer available, but really not bad was the Synfonya Vaniglia. 

If you like Custard as part of it (even with Diacetyl as a known ingredient) then the Vapour mountain Vanilla custard is very nice.

Avoid the following in your quest: TopQ Vanilla, Liqua Vanilla. 

Surprisingly the Dekang/Hangsen Vanilla is not bad, but then you may as well vape a bottle of draino, since you don't actually know what is in the eliquid

Finally, on the topic, but not at all related:

Reactions: Funny 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/6/14)

devdev said:


> Frenilla seems to be the best, if you are looking for a very rich, creamy dessert type vanilla. It is not a light taste, but it is really good. I think @Matthee would agree with me on that.
> 
> I have tried various other Vanillas. No longer available, but really not bad was the Synfonya Vaniglia.
> 
> ...


+1 for nicoticket frenilla

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Matt (3/6/14)

Trying to avoid Diacetyl but i like the vanilla pear combo from him. Frenilla will only be back next month. 
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Spyker (3/6/14)

I have a soft spot for Vanilla. Also looking for another brand to try.


----------



## ET (3/6/14)

vapour mountains vanilla concentrate is quite nice


----------



## Matt (3/6/14)

denizenx said:


> vapour mountains vanilla concentrate is quite nice



Indeed vaping that one now at 15%.


----------



## Spyker (3/6/14)

denizenx said:


> vapour mountains vanilla concentrate is quite nice



Got to get me some then.


----------



## steve (3/6/14)

Frenilla all day long

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/6/14)

Where can one source frenilla from? All this talk about it has got me wanting it 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (3/6/14)

I'm with you Yiannaki, I tried some from Matthee at the vape meet and it was super NOM!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

@Yiannaki only from: http://www.nicoticket.com/ seems they're out of stock at the moment, keep watching their site


----------



## Andre (3/6/14)

fred1sa said:


> Frenilla is good but I prefer custards last stand, preferably as fresh from the bottle as you get it.


CLS is awesome, but cannot


Yiannaki said:


> Where can one source frenilla from? All this talk about it has got me wanting it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Frenilla is from www.nicoticket.com. It is always a short run so you have to watch the web site for when available. Or email them and ask for an estimated date. Frenilla is beyond awesome. All their other juices are excellent too. And they ship customs friendly - bottles as well as parcel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I'm with you Yiannaki, I tried some from Matthee at the vape meet and it was super NOM!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Good to know I'm not the only one who developed a craving based on this thread 

I'm vaping twisp chocolate at the moment but all I want is this frenilla juice! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (3/6/14)

Matthee said:


> CLS is awesome, but cannot
> 
> Frenilla is from www.nicoticket.com. It is always a short run so you have to watch the web site for when available. Or email them and ask for an estimated date. Frenilla is beyond awesome. All their other juices are excellent too. And they ship customs friendly - bottles as well as parcel.



Thanks bro. 

Will definitely keep an eye out 

I might even make it my home page till I order a bottle 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt (3/6/14)

According to there fb page its back again next month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/6/14)

Matt said:


> According to there fb page its back again next month.



Nooooooo. ...

Must have now. Lol 

That's far away 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (3/6/14)

Just chatted to them on the online chat. Katy says Frenilla available in a month or so. 
If you cannot contain the urge @Yiannaki I can post you 20 ml, which you can return once you have gotten your own. I do 18 mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Just chatted to them on the online chat. Katy says Frenilla available in a month or so.
> If you cannot contain the urge @Yiannaki I can post you 20 ml, which you can return once you have gotten your own. I do 18 mg.



Wow dude. That's such a kind offer. But I'd feel guilty to accept it man.

18mg is the nic content as the regular twisp juices right?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (3/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Wow dude. That's such a kind offer. But I'd feel guilty to accept it man.
> 
> 18mg is the nic content as the regular twisp juices right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yes, I think that is the same as the regular twisp. Just PM me you name and postal address plus cell no.
Can do the same for you @Matt, since you started this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, I think that is the same as the regular twisp. Just PM me you name and postal address plus cell no.
> Can do the same for you @Matt, since you started this thread.



Thanks so much man.

This forum is just filled with awesome people. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (3/6/14)

@Matthee thats a really tempting offer. But I normally do 6mg wondering if the 18mg would be to much to enjoy it like it should. 
Is the throat hit strong?


----------



## devdev (3/6/14)

Nicely played @Matthee!

I just reread this thread substituting Vanilla for a certain other word. I lolled alot more than I should have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (3/6/14)

Another good idea is to create an account with nickoticket and get email notifications . that way whenever there is a short run on anything they will notify you so you wont miss anything !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## steve (3/6/14)

as for you @Matthee .. your a good bloke !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/6/14)

Matt said:


> @Matthee thats a really tempting offer. But I normally do 6mg wondering if the 18mg would be to much to enjoy it like it should.
> Is the throat hit strong?


No, 18 mg would be much too strong for you, I would not be doing you a favour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/6/14)

devdev said:


> Nicely played @Matthee!
> 
> I just reread this thread substituting Vanilla for a certain other word. I lolled alot more than I should have


Knowing you I can just imagine!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (3/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Knowing you I can just imagine!



The adolescent in me still comes out now and again. Problem is he mainly comes out on the forum


----------

